# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart glasses >  castAR, 3D augmented reality gaming system, pair of glasses and a retro-reflective gaming surface, CastAR, Inc., Seattle, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - CastAR, Inc.

"castAR: the most versatile AR & VR system" on Kickstarter

Tilt Five, augmented reality glasses,

----------


## Airicist

Testing the CastAR Augmented Reality Glasses 

 Published on Oct 16, 2013




> Jeri Ellsworth and Rick Johnson, the inventors of the CastAR augmented reality glasses, stop by our offices to talk about the project's Kickstarter, their latest hardware prototypes, and how they envision gamers using augmented reality in their homes. We're all thinking the same thing: holodeck!

----------


## Airicist

CES 2014: Jeri and Rick Talk CastAR 

 Published on Jan 17, 2014




> Read the article: "CastAR Interview and Hands-On: Jeri Ellsworth and Rick Johnson Speak to Road to VR"
> 
> by Paul James
> January 17, 2014 
> 
> Road to VR's Paul James sits down to talk with the founders of Technical Illusions, Jeri Ellsworth and Rick Johnson and we get our hands on the new HD Prototype.

----------


## Airicist

Augment Your Reality with castAR Glasses

 Published on May 17, 2014




> castAR is the premier projected augmented reality system. With the look and feel of sunglasses, castAR lets multiple users see and manipulate holographic-like images, all while still being visually grounded in the real world.

----------


## Airicist

Director's cut - Early castAR Glasses, coming to a front door near you

Published on Jan 23, 2015




> Rick and Jeri have a candid conversation about the past year of development as ship off the first pair of Early castAR Glasses

----------


## Airicist

castAR - Share your 3D world as it springs to life 

Published on Feb 19, 2015




> With castAR, you and your friends can share a Mixed Reality experience that blends a virtual world into the real world. Move around naturally as you work or play together. Register for the castAR developer program and download these demos to see for yourself.

----------

